

College Debt - giles
http://collegedebt.com/

======
mcherm
Oh come on. Just showing long numbers, without even providing a graph to allow
people to compare the relative size of the values?

I can learn about the 15th decimal place (which is totally bogus, of course --
it's not that accurate), but I can't easily tell whether student loans are
bigger than or smaller than credit card debt.

Build a better way of displaying this.

